# New iPad bug



## Forza Alfa (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Cet après-midi mon iPad à bugé , j'étais dans le flux de photo et d'un coup le défilement des photos est devenu saccadé sans raison apparente, puis tout est redevenu normal, je sais que ce n'est pas bien grave mais j'ouvre ce sujet car cela m'a surpris et je voulais savoir de quoi cela pouvait venir et si des utilisateurs d'ipod ont déjà connu ce phénomène!




Merci d'avance!


----------



## Argeuh (25 Mars 2012)

Euh...tu sais, même un Mac peut planter hein


----------



## nikomimi (26 Mars 2012)

Qu un mac plante quand il se fait vieux et qu il manque de ressource pourquoi pas, mais qu un new iPad qui n est meme pas sorti depuis un mois commence deja a planter, sa n augure rien de bon pour la suite.

A voir si sa te le refait.


----------



## Forza Alfa (2 Avril 2012)

ce n'était pas un bug à proprement dit mais plus un ralentissement pendant une dizaine de seconde à peine pour faire défiler les photos rien de plus , je n'ai jamais eu de suite d'ailleurs! 
Je pense que il devait y avoir d'autres applis derrière , plus la recherche de Wifi etc..


----------

